# Can YOU bend like this?



## Rosy (Dec 11, 2013)

Did this shoot for my cousin's daughter - hoping her team mates will come my way? Please CC

1


----------



## Designer (Dec 11, 2013)

Good shot!


----------



## Rosy (Dec 11, 2013)

not sure why i can't load more than one

2


----------



## Rosy (Dec 11, 2013)

reaching out... WHY can't I load more than one image per post


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice set!!  Overall it looks good (and there's no way in Hades I could even think about bending like that), but I do seem some slightly hot specular highlights; in #1, on her shoulder, and in #2, along her shoulder/upper arm.  I think you could improve the lighting a bit by using two lights; one in front of her her and one behind her, in VERY close, and maybe with a little extra diffusion material, that suit she's wearing looks like a bugger to light.  I would run the fill (the light behind her) about 1/3 or 1/2 stop below key.  

I think you should be well pleased with this Rosy - you done good!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2013)

There is not a lot of seperation from the background, did you use a light from behind ?


----------



## Rosy (Dec 11, 2013)

yes I did - I had continuous light hitting the back (but only from the right side)


----------



## Rosy (Dec 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Nice set!! Overall it looks good (and there's no way in Hades I could even think about bending like that), but I do seem some slightly hot specular highlights; in #1, on her shoulder, and in #2, along her shoulder/upper arm. I think you could improve the lighting a bit by using two lights; one in front of her her and one behind her, in VERY close, and maybe with a little extra diffusion material, that suit she's wearing looks like a bugger to light. I would run the fill (the light behind her) about 1/3 or 1/2 stop below key.
> 
> I think you should be well pleased with this Rosy - you done good!



I did use 2 lights (actually 3) BUT I guess the set up was not ideal

I had both at a 45 degree (camera left and right)- Key light and fill light 2 stops lower
the back was lit on one side with continuous lighting

John - I guess PRACTICE is your friend, but do you see the image in your head and just adjust the lighting accordingly?  I would have not thought of that.  The ligthing set up you recommend would have been ideal, what made ou think of that

Sorry for the brain picking, but i can't clone you SOOOO i gotta ask and pick


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2013)

Practice is indeed your friend; I do tried and previsualize the end result and then light according to that (and then take it down, change things and try again... ), but to be totally honest, it's a lighting setup I've seen used for lighting gymnast portraits before that worked very well.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

I think i am going to have to get my wife into gymnastics.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I think i am going to have to get my wife into gymnastics.



Yoga is better. Then she'll learn to hold the poses for a LOOOONG time.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 11, 2013)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I think i am going to have to get my wife into gymnastics.
> ...



im old.
i dont need her to hold the poses for a long time.


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 11, 2013)

Rosy said:


> yes I did - I had continuous light hitting the back (but only from the right side)



The back of the subject ? 
This shot is only 2 studio flash lights and a reflector http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/i-XzM8S9p/0/XL/i-XzM8S9p-XL.jpg


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 11, 2013)

I could not bend like that when I was young, let alone now.

Nice shots!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 11, 2013)

Well of course I can bend like that.  Only problem is, I could only do it once.. lol


----------



## pgriz (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah, you're missing an entire class of people who can bend in ways incomprehensible to the normal mind.  You know who they are - we "elect" them.  

As for these images, I say well done, both by the model, and the photographer.


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 12, 2013)

Not since highschool lol

Nice shots!


----------



## Rosy (Dec 12, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> > yes I did - I had continuous light hitting the back (but only from the right side)
> ...



Sorry Gary, I misundestood. I had continuous lighting hitting the backdrop not her


----------



## Rosy (Dec 12, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> > yes I did - I had continuous light hitting the back (but only from the right side)
> ...



I assume that if i would have had the back light hitting her vs the backdrop i would have gotten more of a seperation - correct?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2013)

Rosy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Rosy said:
> ...



Yes but you need to flag the light or use a grid so you don't get light in your lens, here's the set up i used my old lights because i didn't want to damage my new ones, i had to think on my feet when i was given this location at the dog show, i couldn't use my big softbox because there was a walk way to the left of the front light


----------



## Rosy (Dec 12, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## slackercruster (Dec 12, 2013)

No I can't wish I could  Beautiful!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 12, 2013)

I would have shot this on white seamless as opposed to the black


----------



## Rosy (Dec 12, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> I would have shot this on white seamless as opposed to the black


I'll try it next time.  I kind of like the black...makes it dramatic


----------



## gsgary (Dec 12, 2013)

Rosy said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > I would have shot this on white seamless as opposed to the black
> ...



You wont get a white background with your lights it will be grey

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

